# Complemento útil para o Weatherlink



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2011 às 14:12)

Para quem utiliza o Weatherlink, já verificou que cada vez que se inicia o software, temos que carregar no botão "Start Weather Bulletin" para abrir o Weather Bulletin. Em caso de falha de energia eléctrica, por exemplo, o computador, ao reiniciar, e se o Weatherlink estiver nos programas de arranque, este reinicia mas não abre o  Weather Bulletin. Para quem tem dados a serem enviados para um site, como é o meu caso, se o Weather Bulletin não estiver iniciado, os dados do vento (vento médio, ..., etc.) não são calculados, pelo que se torna necessário abrir obrigatoriamente o Weather Bulletin. 

Atendo a isto, entrei em contacto com a Davis, que me responderam que irão equacionar numa futura actualização do software, o inicio automático do Weather Bulletin quando se inicia o Weatherlink. Até lá, recomendaram-me a utilização de um pequeno software alternativo, que tem como única função realizar automaticamente essa mesma tarefa.

Fica aqui a resposta da Davis:


> I agree with you that starting the Bulletin Automatically when weather link starts would be a fine enhancement to the Weather link software.  I will forward your request to the Engineering team and hope this is something we offer sometime in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E o link para o software: wlbulletin



> WLBulletin
> ©2006 SoftWx Inc.
> 
> WLBulletin is freeware. It may only be distributed by SoftWx Inc`.
> ...


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Ago 2011 às 08:29)

Boas,
Estava a tentar pôr isto a funcionar mas tenho uma dúvida:
Se para instalar basta pôr o exe na pasta de instalação do weatherlink, para que serve o ficheiro bat?
Cumps


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2011 às 11:44)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas,
> Estava a tentar pôr isto a funcionar mas tenho uma dúvida:
> Se para instalar basta pôr o exe na pasta de instalação do weatherlink, para que serve o ficheiro bat?
> Cumps



Acho que esse ficheiro acaba por não ter grande utilidade. Fiz como eles dizem nas instruções, coloquei os ficheiros tal como eles dizem, mas não funcionava. Então, instalei um programinha daqueles que organizam os programas de arranque do windows de acordo com uma ordem por nós pré-definida, e coloquei o WLBulletin.exe a arrancar após o início do Weatherlink. Agora, sempre que há quebra de luz, o pc ao reiniciar, arranca o Weatherlink e abre automaticamente o Weather Bulletin.


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Ago 2011 às 15:43)

Pois, também não estou a conseguir.
Que programa é esse para a gestão do arranque do windows?


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2011 às 16:55)

geoair.pt disse:


> Pois, também não estou a conseguir.
> Que programa é esse para a gestão do arranque do windows?



É o Startup Delayer

É simples de instalar e configurar.


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Ago 2011 às 17:12)

ecobcg disse:


> É o Startup Delayer
> 
> É simples de instalar e configurar.



Gracias


----------

